# Milwaukee M12



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I got the driver free with the camera a good while back. 

For trimming out, you DO NOT need the impact, nor do you want it.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> For trimming out, you DO NOT need the impact, nor do you want it.


x2!

I'll second that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I use the impact all the time now.

I've used it for trimming out, it's not as fast or powerful as an 18v impact, so you don't need to be _so_ cautious if you know what you're doing.

For the most part I still prefer a screwdriver for trim.

I've used it more for roughing in.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

i use mine all the time. i had the one with the 1/4 lock chuck since it came out and loved it. iwas thinking of getting the impact for some faster speed. they recently came out wih on that has a keyless chuck with two speeds. i got one off of ebay for 99 buck. its said reconditioned but it is new. still has the factory warranty and everything, cant go wrong. if you are looking for one on ebay i got mine from CPO outlets.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The M12 drills are great. They fit great on my tool belt. I cant say the same for the little hackzaull. You will inevitably try to start to use it for more than its intended for and only be let down...It doesnt have enough balls or endurance for me to grab it over my 18v saw.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ive had the bosch 10.8v impact now for over a year and am very happy with it . Works great for trim work. Ever since impacts have come around I only use the standard drill for making holes.IMO go with impact.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah I have that Bosch impact driver - battery life is great and it is a good all-round compact unit. Awesome for kitchen & cabinet fitouts.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Have the driver, impact, and hackzall. I use all of them everyday. The impact gets the most use.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

I have the Bosch PS-10.... not an impact but it is really handy for tight places but you give up some power. I dont think you would go wrong with the Bosch and you can still find some kits at Lowes that have both the Impact and the Driver(with a clutch) for around $160.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Yeah I have that Bosch impact driver - battery life is great and it is a good all-round compact unit. Awesome for kitchen & cabinet fitouts.





Richard Rowe said:


> I have the Bosch PS-10.... not an impact but it is really handy for tight places but you give up some power. I dont think you would go wrong with the Bosch and you can still find some kits at Lowes that have both the Impact and the Driver(with a clutch) for around $160.





GEORGE D said:


> Ive had the bosch 10.8v impact now for over a year and am very happy with it . Works great for trim work. Ever since impacts have come around I only use the standard drill for making holes.IMO go with impact.


Didn't he ask about Milwaukee M 12? :whistling2:


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

Why yes he did.... Option possibilites..... I'm just saying....


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Hows the screwdriver at driving 8x1s in wood, plastic concrete anchors, ect? Looking on the milwaukee website the screwdriver is only 150 in.lbs and the impact is 850..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randas said:


> Hows the screwdriver at driving 8x1s in wood, plastic concrete anchors, ect? Looking on the milwaukee website the screwdriver is only 150 in.lbs and the impact is 850..


Ideally, you'll have one of each. You'll be dissatisfied with the driver for installing wood screws into wood and sheet metal screws into anchors, and the impact is way overkill for trimming out, so you might break things. Each has its own purpose, and you'd be best served with one of each. 

If the budget only allows one or the other, I'd probably recommend to a guy to buy the impact and take it real easy on trim parts.


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

I've used the Makita, Bosch, and Milwaukee 10.8-12V drill/driver and impact driver. All of them are good, but I mainly use the Makita impact driver these days. It has taken over 90% of my cordless needs. The only thing I use my 18V cordless drill for is making holes, as someone said above. And when I need to make many holes, I usually opt for the 120V drill anyway.

The impact driver is much faster and much more powerful than the drill/driver counterpart, but it is easily controllable. I use the Makita 10.8V impact driver to drive 3" long screws thru 2X4's (far side support) then I go and install devices with it. It works very well for trim, I've used it for quite a while and I haven't stripped a 6-32 in a plastic box yet. You get the feel for it very quickly, it's very easy to control. 

You can call me a hack, but I also use it for device screws. I did some playing around at the beginning, tightening down the screws and then checking them with a screwdriver. I found that 2 "impacts" tightens the screw to where I would normally tighten it with a screwdriver. I've trimmed out quite a bit using the "2 impacts" method since then and every once in a while I'll check a screw with a screwdriver and it will be just as tight as I want it. 

In the end, I personally believe the impact driver of any of those three manufacturers to be well suited to handle the job of both. I find no need for the drill/driver.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Behold, gentlemen.

Leave the drill in the truck, this impact drills too!



















http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=26618-01


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the entire M12 line up with multiples of a few of them. I have 12 batteries in all, and I 'm curious, out of those 12,,,,3 do not charge/operate properly. Has anybody else had this problem? I have (2) V18's that act different from the others also. The V28 does fine.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Millwuakee has definatly taken a turn for the worse and is now walking hand in had with Klein....I got a makita and so far I already like it better..I had two m12 batteries already go bad after a year. I use my electric drill A LOT more now. Sick of going back for battery after battery..


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Behold, gentlemen.
> 
> Leave the drill in the truck, this impact drills too!
> 
> ...



That's pretty nice, but ouch @ $375!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

For trimming out the Milwaukee 2.4V screwdriver is great, but it may have been discontinued as Milwaukee's Chinese owners shifted production to China.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Norcal said:


> For trimming out the Milwaukee 2.4V screwdriver is great, but it may have been discontinued as Milwaukee's Chinese owners shifted production to China.


 Milwaukee is owned by the chinese now?

Has quality gone really down hill now? I was thinking about switching from dewalt to milwaukee, but now I am rethinking it.

I was about to buy a bandsaw too, a new one... guess ill rethink that too.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I remember my first 18v millwakee nicad had Made in Germany on it. That was one nice drill. It would rip your arm off if you werent carefull.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

qckrun said:


> Milwaukee is owned by the chinese now?


Yes, they are owned by the same company that owns Ryobi

http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes, they are owned by the same company that owns Ryobi
> 
> http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands


Well damn... makes me wonder if quality is going to go down. I was seriously considering switching from dewalt to milwaukee, but now I doubt it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Without a doubt, the quality has gone down under their new owners. They've sunk to being on par with DeWalt and Makita now. I'll be replacing my Milwaukee stuff, as they break down beyond repair, with Metabo and HILTI. It's not what I want to do, but it's what I'm being forced into doing.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Without a doubt, the quality has gone down under their new owners. They've sunk to being on par with DeWalt and Makita now. I'll be replacing my Milwaukee stuff, as they break down beyond repair, with Metabo and HILTI. It's not what I want to do, but it's what I'm being forced into doing.


 

I feel you. I have spent tens of thousands on milwaukee tools over the years, and thousnds on their drills alone, so the decline has been both trackable, and noticable through the years. The V18 and V28 are no longer heavy duty, rather, barely, barely, enough to get the job done. And I mean barely. This coming from a long time fan/ customer


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey now, don't forget Bosch.

I do own their 18 volt, NiCd sawzall, and it _is_ made in China, but it is quality through and through.

I believe their 18-36 volt drills are still made in Switzerland, and that their 10.8 line is primarily made in Malaysia.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

qckrun said:


> I was about to buy a bandsaw too, a new one... guess ill rethink that too.



Get The Dewalt bandsaw with the 5" cut. Its well worth it. In january my supply house ran a special, trade in an old porta-band for $100 off a new Dewalt. We took advantage and got 2 Dewalts and wow, its like night and day from the Milwaukee to Dewalt. They are a very very good tool.


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Without a doubt, the quality has gone down under their new owners. *They've sunk to being on par with DeWalt and Makita now.* I'll be replacing my Milwaukee stuff, as they break down beyond repair, with Metabo and HILTI. It's not what I want to do, but it's what I'm being forced into doing.


I've noticed Dewalt has gone downhill, but I actually thought Makita was getting better and better over the years, especially with the 18V Lithium line. You've noticed Makita's quality diminishing?



electro916 said:


> Get The Dewalt bandsaw with the 5" cut. Its well worth it. In january my supply house ran a special, trade in an old porta-band for $100 off a new Dewalt. We took advantage and got 2 Dewalts and wow, its like night and day from the Milwaukee to Dewalt. They are a very very good tool.


 I spent some time using a Dewalt portaband and liked it. I'm not going to outright say that it's better than the Milwaukee, but the light feature worked out *VERY WELL* in most normal jobsite situations. Even tho we are the electricians, we still step on our own feet by not putting up enough temporary lighting :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Comingler said:


> I've noticed Dewalt has gone downhill, but I actually thought Makita was getting better and better over the years, especially with the 18V Lithium line. You've noticed Makita's quality diminishing?


No. I just never thought either brand was as good as Milwaukee. Now, all three are about on par.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

Ive got the 10.8 makita drill/impact combo and the ergonomics are far superior to the milwaukee m12. Thing is, after close to 3 years both of my batteries that came with the kit are dead after i pushed them long and hard for all they worth, and now to replace them I might as well buy a kit. Came across an old 14.4 NiMh maktia drill So im going to use that until the new m12 line comes out in a few months and see if i feel like switching over then, otherwise i'll probably just go with the makita 18v brushless stuff, which is practically the same size and weight as the 12v


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

How does Ridgid hold up.
I Have Makita 18v lxt, dont care for it 
http://www.ridgid.com/


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

If your a plumber, then ridgid makes good tools for that. as far as the cordless stuff, ive heard nothing good.

As far as im concerned theres only makita or milwaukee. My dads been using the same LXT kit for over 10 years now with no problems. Where the 2 companies differ is in size and style, makita will always go lighter and better ergonomics, and milwaukee is bulkier and more power. 'Murica vs Jaypan.

I'm curious as to what you dont like about your makita?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Ridgid cordless tools are trash. Don't be lured by the warranty.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Used it 2x and one bat is nfg.


pwoody said:


> if your a plumber, then ridgid makes good tools for that. As far as the cordless stuff, ive heard nothing good.
> 
> As far as im concerned theres only makita or milwaukee. My dads been using the same lxt kit for over 10 years now with no problems. Where the 2 companies differ is in size and style, makita will always go lighter and better ergonomics, and milwaukee is bulkier and more power. 'murica vs jaypan.
> 
> I'm curious as to what you dont like about your makita?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

Take it back and get a freshie, ive seen those batteries last 8 years easy. Shouldnt even need a receipt, as long as you got it in the last year the manufactureing date is in the code on the battery


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Did this thread really come back from 2010?


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

pwoody said:


> If your a plumber, then ridgid makes good tools for that. as far as the cordless stuff, ive heard nothing good.
> 
> As far as im concerned theres only makita or milwaukee. My dads been using the same LXT kit for over 10 years now with no problems. Where the 2 companies differ is in size and style, makita will always go lighter and better ergonomics, and milwaukee is bulkier and more power. 'Murica vs Jaypan.
> 
> I'm curious as to what you dont like about your makita?


"'Murica vs Jaypan." Milwaukee is of mostly Chinese (ChiCom) origin, I do not think there are any domestic cordless tools of US origin anymore. The previous Milwaukee 14.4V & 18V cordless tools were of German & Czech Republic origin.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Sadly pretty much everything is made in China now including Iphones.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm starting to see more things made in Vietnam. My guess is China's little communist cousin can offer even cheaper labor costs these days.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

my makita is made in japan...


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

M12 ass wiper


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*m12*

m12 system sucks. I tried them and they didn't last 1 yr. 

I use this...


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Cletis said:


> m12 system sucks. I tried them and they didn't last 1 yr.
> 
> I use this...


But they've got sooo many cool different tools and whatnot and they all take the same battery its so cool. I like the sawzall because it doesn't look like a regular sawzall and its like smaller


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

tried no luck


pwoody said:


> Take it back and get a freshie, ive seen those batteries last 8 years easy. Shouldnt even need a receipt, as long as you got it in the last year the manufactureing date is in the code on the battery


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*toys*



D-Bo said:


> But they've got sooo many cool different tools and whatnot and they all take the same battery its so cool. I like the sawzall because it doesn't look like a regular sawzall and its like smaller


Their just kid's toys....:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dowmace said:


> Did this thread really come back from 2010?


No not really...:laughing:


----------

